# Repaint on the Rio Gracie



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

A few years back the Rio Gracie decided to expand. A Christmas set with a Bachmann Annie was purchased from Sam’s Club. 










One day we decided to see how many cars it could pull. While pulling 10 cars it stripped a gear so it was shelved. Last month the decision was made to reinstate her into revenue service. So into the Rio Gracie **** shop she went. She was stripped down and her chassis was sent off to Barry’s Big Trains for an overhaul. The body and tender were stripped of their lettering, primed and painted. A call was made to Stan Cedarleaf for some new decals. Still have some detailing to do and deciding whether to keep the maroon wheels.










So here she is making money for the Rio Gracie. 









I already had her pulling 20 cars with no problem.

Tommy








Rio Gracie


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks real nice Tommy. Those Barry's Big Trains chassis's are the ONLY way to go. I want to get one of his new chassis's into my Bachmann Connie. Yard is looking very nice. How's the C19 running on your layout now?


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

I need to ballast the track before I can run the C19. I hope to get up to Azusa soon and get a load of crusher fines. 
Tommy








Rio Gracie


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

She looks great Tommy! Nice job!


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

What a difference the colour (UK Sp) change makes Tommy, that along with Stans decals and BBT chassis, you have a great little engine.
Rod


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Well about 2 -1/2 yeqars ago I had another Sams Club Special converted to one of Barry's 2-8-0. So with the Rio Gracie **** Shop now in full swing, it was brought in and repainted. Add decals by Stan and here are the results of the Rio Gracie #1964.



















And here she is with the newly painted # 1925. 









Tommy








Rio Gracie


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Nice improvement.

I also like how the "i" in Gracie is swooshed. Looks really nice.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Cool, that looks sweeet! Definetly best as a 2-8-0


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice Tommy. Will you be bringing her (#1964) to Fairplex to run in November? Hey, bring 'em both #1964 AND #41!


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Probably not the #1964, just the #41. 
Tommy








Rio Gracie


----------



## Bob Baxter (Jan 3, 2008)

So what happened to the pink loco that ran on the Door Hollow Shortline a few years ago? That's what I expected to see in this post...........


----------



## maculsay (Jan 2, 2008)

Tommy; super paint job....what a difference!!


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Very nice looking locos...I like the 2-8-0 especially 

Chris


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Bob - That's the next installment








The very first Rio Gracie engine, the Pink and Purple #1997 is scheduled to go into the Rio Gracie **** shop next. The paint scheme is still being selected by Grace, but she is leaning toward Bright Blue and Bright Green.

















Running on the Door Hollow.



















Here is #1997 at Duncan's along with the our Disney Gold Christmas Train.










Tommy








Rio Gracie


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Looking good Tommy. See you in November.


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the comments. My favorite also is the 2-8-0.

Tommy








Rio Gracie


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Wow, that's a huge improvement! The new paint job looks terrific!


----------

